# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Bisede Gjenish: Ajnshtajn e Tagore

## D@mian

E marre nga Peshku pa uje




Kjo bisede midis Albert Ajnshtajnit dhe Rabidranat TAGORAs eshte zhvilluar me 14 qershor te vitit 1930 ne shtepine e Ajnshtajnit ne Kaputh, ne rrethinat e Berlinit dhe eshte botuar fillimisht ne The Religion of Man, Londer.

TAGORA-Sot po bisedoja me Dr Mendel ne lidhje me zbulimet e reja ne matematike sipas te cilave ne boten e madhesive pambarimisht te vogla sjellja e atomeve i bindet rastesise; me sa duket drama e egzistences nuk eshte aspak e paracaktuar ne karakter.

AJNSHTAJN: Faktet qe e bejne shkencen te tentoje ndaj kesaj pikpamjeje nuk do te thote t'i leme lamtumiren parimit te shkakesise.

TAGORA: Ndoshta jo, megjithate duket sikur ideja e shkakesise nuk eshte ne grimcat elementare por qe disa forca te tjera ndertojne me keto grimca nje gjithesi te organizuar

AJNSHTAJN: Duhet perpjekur te kuptohet rregulli ne nje plan me te larte. Rregulli eshte atje ku elementet e medha kombinohen dhe drejtojne egzistencen, por ne grimcat shume te vogla ky rregull nuk eshte i perceptueshem.

TAGORA: Keshtu pra dualiteti eshte ne thelb te egzistences, dmth eshte kontradikta e impulsit te lire dhe vullnetit drejtues qe realizon nje skeme te rregullt te sendeve.

AJNSHTAJN: Fizika moderne nuk do t'i quante qe jane kontradiktore.Rete kur shihen nga larg duken si nje objekt i vetem por kur i vrojton nga afer ato shfaqen si nje grumbull i crregullt pikash uji. 

TAGORA: Une i gjej kesaj nje paralele ne psikologjine njerezore. Pasionet dhe deshirat tona jane te crregullta, por karakteri yne i nenshtron keto elemente ne nje te tere te harmonishme. A ka dicka te ngjashme me kete ne boten fizike? A nuk jane grimcat e vogla rebele,dinamike me nje impuls individual? Dhe a ka nje parim ne boten fizike qe i nenshtron ato duke i vendosur nen nje organizim te rregullt? 

AJNSHTAJN: Edhe vete grimcat elementare nuk jane pa nje rregull statistikor; grimcat e radiumit do te ruajne nje rregull specifik te tyren, tani dhe pergjithmone ne te ardhmen ashtu sic ka qene vazhdimisht deri me sot.Ka pra nje rregull statistikor per grimcat elementare.

TAGORA: Perndryshe drama e egzistences do te ishte mjaft e paqellimte.Eshte harmonia e vazhdueshme e rastesise dhe percaktueshmerise e cila e ben ate perjetesisht te re dhe jetesore.

AJNSHTAJN: Une besoj se cfaredo qe behet me ne ose bejme ka shkakesine e vet;eshte gje e mire sidoqofte qe ne nuk e perceptojme dot.

TAGORA: Ka nje elasticitet gjithashtu ne veprimet njerezore ,nje fare lirie ne rende te ulta qe eshte per te shprehur personalitetin tone. Eshte dicka e ngjashme me sistemin muzikor ne Indi,i cili nuk eshte aq i ngurte sa c'eshte ne muziken perendimore. Kompozitoret tane japin nje linje te percaktuar muzikore,nje sistem melodik dhe arranxhim ritmik dhe egzekutuesi i saj brenda disa kufijve mund te improvizoje mbi te.Ai duhet te ndjeke me besnikeri pjesen muzikore, por dhe te jape shprehje spontane te ndjeshmerise se vet muzikore sipas disa rregullave te paracaktuara.Ne admirojme kompozitorin per talentin e tij ne krijimin e bazes dhe superstruktures se melodise por nderkaq presim nga interpretuesi te shprehe aftesite e tij duke krijuar variacione me zbukurime melodike.Ne krijimin ne ndjekim ligjin themelor te egzistences por nese lejojme edhe nje shmangje nga ai, atehere kemi nje liri te mjaftueshme brenda kufijve te personalitetit tone per shprehjen me te plote te vetvetes.

AJNSHTAJN: Kjo eshte e mundur vetem kur ka nje tradite muzikore te fuqishme qe mund te orientoje njerezit.Ne Europe muzika ka shkuar teper larg nga arti dhe ndjeshmeria popullore dhe eshte bere si nje fare arti i fshehte me konvencionet dhe traditat e veta.

TAGORA: Duhet te jesh absolutisht i bindur ndaj kesaj muzike kaq te komplikuar.Ne Indi masa e lirise se kengetarit eshte ne personalitetit e vet krijues.Ai mund ta interpretoje kengen e kompozitorit ne menyren e vet nese ka fuqine krijuese te afirmoje vetveten ne interpretimin e ligjit te pergjithshem te melodise qe i eshte besuar.

AJNSHTAJN: Kerkohet nje nivel shume i larte artistik per te realizuar plotesisht idene e madhe te muzikes origjinale keshtu qe mund te behen edhe variacione mbi te.Tek ne variacionet shpesh jane te paravendosura.

TAGORA: Nese ne sjelljen tone ndjekim ligjin e virtytit atehere do te kemi nje liri reale per shprehjen e vetvetes.Vertete eshte parimi i sjelljes por karakteri qe e ben ate te vertete dhe individual eshte ne krijimin tone.Ne muziken tone ka nje dualitet te lirise dhe rregullit te paracaktuar.

AJNSHTAJN: Po fjalet e kenges a jane gjithashtu te lira? Dua te them a eshte i lire kengetari te shtoje fjale te tijat ne tekstin e kenges qe kendon? 

TAGORA: Po.Ne Bengal kemi nje soj kenge-kirtan e quajme,e cila i jep liri kengetarit te nderfuse komente ndermjetese, fraza qe nuk jane ne kengen origjinale.Kjo shkakton entusiazem te madh sepse degjuesit jane vazhdimisht te emocionuar nga sentimente spontane te mrekullueshme te bera nga kengetari.

AJNSHTAJN: A eshte metrika teper strikte?

TAGORA: Po, krejt.Nuk mund te kalohen kufijte e vjersherimit; kengetari ne gjithe variacionet e veta duhet te mbaje ritmin dhe kohen, te cilat jane te fiksuara.Ne muziken europiane ju keni nje liri te krahasueshme per kohen por jo per melodine.

AJNSHTAJN: Mund te egzekutohet muzika indiane pa fjale? Mund te kuptohet nje kenge pa fjale? 

TAGORA: Po , ne kemi kenge me fjale te pakuptimta, tinguj qe thjesht ndihmojne ne mbajtjen e notave.Ne Indine Veriore,muzika eshte nje art i pavarur,jo nje interpretim I fjaleve dhe mendimeve si ne Bengal.Muzika eshte shume e perpunuar dhe sugjestive dhe eshte nje bote e tere ne vete melodine.

AJNSHTAJN: Nuk eshte polifonike?

TAGORA: Instrumentat perdoren, por jo per harmonine, vetem per te mbajtur kohen dhe per te shtuar volumin e thellesine.A ka vuajtur melodia ne muziken tuaj nga imponimi i harmonise?

AJNSHTAJN: Ndodh nganjehere qe vuan vertete teper.Nganjehere harmonia gelltit edhe vete melodine.

TAGORA: Melodia dhe harmonia jane si linjat dhe ngjyrat ne pikture.Nje vizatim mund te jete i mrekullueshem nderkohe qe duke i shtuar edhe ngjyrat mund te behet i vaget dhe humbet forcen.Por ngjyra ne kombinim me linjat krijon piktura te medha sa kohe qe nuk shvlereson apo shkaterron vleren e vizatimit.

AJNSHTAJN: Eshte nje krahasim i bukur; vizatimi eshte gjithashtu shume me i vjeter se ngjyra. Duket se melodia juaj eshte shume me e pasur ne strukture se e jona. Muzika japoneze gjithashtu duket e tille.

TAGORA: Eshte e veshtire te anlizosh efektin e muzikes te Lindjes dhe te Perendimit ne mendjet tona.Une jam shume i prekur nga muzika perendimore; ndjej qe eshte e larte,e gjere ne strukture dhe e madhe ne kompozicion. Muzika jone me prek me thelle prej vokacionit te vet lirik themelor.Muzika europiane eshte epike ne karakter, ka nje sfond te gjere dhe eshte gotike ne strukture.

AJNSHTAJN: Eshte nje pyetje qe ne europianet nuk i pergjigjemi dot qarte, ne jemi shume te perdorur nga muzika e jone. Ne duam te dijme nese muzika jone eshte nje ndjenje konvencionale apo fondamentale, nese eshte natyrale te ndjesh konsonancen dhe disonancen apo nje konvencion qe ne e pranojme.

TAGORA: S'di se si por piano me ngaterron.Violina me pelqen shume me teper.

AJNSHTAJN: Do te ishte interesante te studjoheshin efektet e muzikes europiane ne nje indian qe nuk e ka degjuar kurre ate qekurse ka qene i ri.

TAGORA: Une njehere i kerkova nje muzikanti anglez te me anlizonte disa pjese te muzikes klasike dhe te me shpjegonte se cfare elementesh e bejne te bukur nje pjese muzikore.

AJNSHTAJN: Veshtiresia eshte se muziken vertete te bukur , lindore apo perendimore qofte, nuk mund ta anlizosh dot.

TAGORA: Po dhe ajo cka e prek thelle degjuesin eshte dicka shume personale per cdo individ. 

AJNSHTAJN: E njejta pasiguri mbetet rreth cdo gjeje themelore ne pervojen tone , ne reagimin tone ndaj artit ,kudo qofte ne Europe apo Azi.Bile edhe kjo lule e kuqe qe shoh ne tavolinen tuaj mund te mos jete e njejte per ty dhe mua. 

TAGORA: E megjithate eshte i pranishem gjithmone nje process pajtimi midis tyre,shija individuale qe tenton te perputhet me standartin e pergjithshem

Perktheu Avocados & Endive

----------


## xfiles

E mendoj njesoj si Tagora.

----------


## Pratolini

E mendoj njesoj si Anjshtajni.

----------


## RaPSouL

Unë postova dicka këtu, po me sa duket i pengon dikujt mendimi im, postimi nuk kishte dicka më pak se ato që kan shkruar 2 anëtarët më lart.

Edhe njëher duhet të zbërthesh një bisedë të tillë shumë me vëmendje që ta kuptosh edhe thelbin e saj, duket ditur se ajo është zhvilluar në mes dy gjenive të mëdhenjë të njerëzimit.

----------


## sam1r

> Edhe njëher duhet të zbërthesh një bisedë të tillë shumë me vëmendje që ta kuptosh edhe thelbin e saj, duket ditur se ajo është zhvilluar në mes dy gjenive të mëdhenjë të njerëzimit.


Pajtohem me te cituarin.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ^SHIU^

Pse e lexuat gjithe biseden ju? Une vetem tre rreshtat e para lexova dhe u binda qe keta te dy ishin per tek cmendimi. Ne fund te fundit nje gjeni nga nje te cmendur e ndan nje fije shume e holle.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nje miku im ka then:

Ajnshtajni mori m'qaf boten  :pa dhembe:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: ...

----------


## *Lorisa*

> *AJNSHTAJN*: E njejta pasiguri mbetet rreth cdo gjeje themelore ne pervojen tone , ne reagimin tone ndaj artit ,kudo qofte ne Europe apo Azi.Bile edhe kjo lule e kuqe qe shoh ne tavolinen tuaj mund te mos jete e njejte per ty dhe mua.


Nëse mundohemi pak a shumë ta deshirfojmë  dialogun, Ajnshtani pak më i veçant më duket kur i bën diferencat mirëpo,  edhe Tagore shume bukur i përgjigjet, do veçoja këtë:




> *TAGORA*: S'di se si por piano me ngaterron.Violina me pelqen shume me teper.

----------


## Pratolini

Po mire Lorisa si e kupton ti ate pergjigje te Tagores meqe te paska pelqyer ?

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Po mire Lorisa si e kupton ti ate pergjigje te Tagores meqe te paska pelqyer ?


Tagore është më i thjesht për ta kuptuar se edhe vet ai kërkon më tepër thjeshtësi.

Tek rasti konkret, piano apo violina shihet qart kjo, tingulli i violines nuk ndryshon, ndryshon vetëm ritmi, kurse tek pianoja është pak më e komplikuar dhe Tagore tregohet modest, thot: "sdi pse por me ngatërron pianoja".

----------


## ^SHIU^

sa te thella paskan qene keto... keta sikur flasin me kodin mors

----------


## Tevelizori

Artisti dhe Shkencetari.
Sa lehte e kane deshmuar keta dy se Shkenca dhe Arti, sa larg njera tjetres dhe sa lehte ecin se bashku, fale asaj qe i ben madheshtore qe te dyja: imagjinates!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

E mendoj si Tagora.Megjithese jam edhe e mendimit qe biseda ka nje rrafsh tjeter simbolik  :buzeqeshje: 

Do te vecoja nder te tjerash kete pergjigje.Perfaqeson deri diku edhe mendimin tim.







> TAGORA: Ka nje elasticitet gjithashtu ne veprimet njerezore ,nje fare lirie ne rende te ulta qe eshte per te shprehur personalitetin tone. Eshte dicka e ngjashme me sistemin muzikor ne Indi,i cili nuk eshte aq i ngurte sa c'eshte ne muziken perendimore. Kompozitoret tane japin nje linje te percaktuar muzikore,nje sistem melodik dhe arranxhim ritmik dhe egzekutuesi i saj brenda disa kufijve mund te improvizoje mbi te.Ai duhet te ndjeke me besnikeri pjesen muzikore, por dhe te jape shprehje spontane te ndjeshmerise se vet muzikore sipas disa rregullave te paracaktuara.Ne admirojme kompozitorin per talentin e tij ne krijimin e bazes dhe superstruktures se melodise por nderkaq presim nga interpretuesi te shprehe aftesite e tij duke krijuar variacione me zbukurime melodike.Ne krijimin ne ndjekim ligjin themelor te egzistences por nese lejojme edhe nje shmangje nga ai, atehere kemi nje liri te mjaftueshme brenda kufijve te personalitetit tone per shprehjen me te plote te vetvetes.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

biseda e ajshtajnit me duket si nje metafore e vertete. vertet gjeni ka qene. 

nje shkencetar qe mundohet te nderlidhi artin me shkencen , eshte njesoj sikur te gjeje teorine e unified field theory , te cilin ai u mundua tere jeten per ta kompletuar. 

tagore duhet ti puthte doren ajshtajnit mbas kesaj bisede  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zëu_s

> Nje miku im ka then:
> 
> Ajnshtajni mori m'qaf boten   ...


Po ta shikojme nga ai kendveshtrim negativ, na del qe te gjith gjenit e kan mare boten ne qafe ne nje far menyre.

----------


## _nirvana_

bisede gjeniale gjenish te çmendur!

----------


## Pratolini

> Tagore është më i thjesht për ta kuptuar se edhe vet ai kërkon më tepër thjeshtësi.
> 
> Tek rasti konkret, piano apo violina shihet qart kjo, tingulli i violines nuk ndryshon, ndryshon vetëm ritmi, kurse tek pianoja është pak më e komplikuar dhe Tagore tregohet modest, thot: "sdi pse por me ngatërron pianoja".


Bukur. Pervec kesaj Tagora kerkon te jape nepermjet simbolikes lirine dhe diapazonin e krijimit. Pianoja pervecse me e komplikuar, eshte diskrete dhe megjithe kombinimet e pafundme qe mund te kete, ecen nen nje llogjike te paracaktuar. E kunderta ndodh me violinen, e cila megjithese i ka kombinimet akustike me pak te lira, lejon me shume hapesire per te dale nga "paracaktimet".

Gjithsesi une mbetem me Anjshtajnin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sirius

Po e postoj ne anglisht i mbetet Darius ose te perkthej ose te fshij postimin.

Kurse biseda qe ka postu D@mian me duket se ka qen me 19 Gusht po te njejtit vit.


JULY 14, 1930 ON THE NATURE OF REALITY

Near Potsdam is a small place called Caputh. There, upon a hill, stands a brown wooden house with a red tile roof. Round about, like sentinels, stand the slim trunks of pine trees. In the wooden villa dwells the mathematician, Albert Einstein. 

At about 4 o'clock one recent afternoon Rabindranath Tagore walked along the sandy path to the house. he wore a suit of soft, blue cloth; he leaned a bit forward as he walked and one hand was bent behind his back. Beside him stood sturdy, erect Einstein ...



TAGORE: You have been busy, hunting down with mathematics, the two ancient entities, time and space, while I have been lecturing in this country on the eternal world of man, the universe of reality.

EINSTEIN:  Do you believe in the divine isolated from the world?

TAGORE:  Not isolated. The infinite personality of man comprehends the universe. There cannot be anything that cannot be subsumed by the human personality, and this proves that the truth of the universe is human truth.

EINSTEIN: There are two different conceptions about the nature of the universe - the world as a unity dependent on humanity, and the world as reality independent of the human factor.

TAGORE: When our universe is in harmony with man, the eternal, we know it as truth, we feel it as beauty.

EINSTEIN: This is a purely human conception of the universe.

TAGORE:  ThE world is a human world - the scientific view of it is also that of the scientific man. Therefore, the world apart from us does not exist; it is a relative world, depending for its reality upon our consciousness. There is some standard of reason and enjoyment which gives it truth, the standard of the eternal man whose experiences are made possible through our experiences.

EINSTEIN: This is a realization of the human entity.

TAGORE:  Yes, one eternal entity. We have to realize it through our emotions and activities. We realize the supreme man, who has no individuaL limitations, through our limitations.

Science is concerned with that which is not confined to individuals; it is the impersonal human world of truths. Religion realizes these truths and links them up with our deeper needs. Our individual consciousness of truth gains universal significance. Religion applies values to truth, and we know truth as good through own harmony with it. EINSTEIN Truth, then, or beauty, is not independent of man?

TAGORE: No, I do not say so.

EINSTEIN:  If there were no human beings any more, the Apollo Belvedere no longer would be beautiful?

TAGORE:  No!

EINSTEIN:  I agree with this conception of beauty, but not with regard to truth. 

TAGORE Why not? Truth is realized through men. 

EINSTEIN I cannot prove my conception is right, but that is my religion. 

TAGORE Beauty is in the ideal of perfect harmony, which is in the universal being; truth is the perfect comprehension of the universal mind. We individuals approach it through our own mistakes and blunders, through our accumulated experience, through our illumined consciousness. How otherwise can we know truth?

EINSTEIN: I cannot prove, but I believe in the Pythagorean argument, that the truth is independent of human beings. It is the problem of the logic of continuity.

TAGORE : Truth, which is one with the universal being, must be essentially human; otherwise, whatever we individuals realize as true, never can be called truth. At least, the truth which is described as scientific and which only can be reached through the process of logic - —in other words, by an organ of thought which is human. According to the Indian philosophy there is Brahman, the absolute truth, which cannot be conceived by the isolation of the individual mind or described by words, but can be realized only by merging the individual in its infinity. But such a truth cannot belong to science. The nature of truth which we are discussing is an appearance; that is to say, what appears to be true to the human mind, and therefore is human, and may be called maya, or illusion. 

EINSTEIN It is no illusion of the individual, but of the species.

TAGORE: The species also belongs to a unity, to humanity. Therefore the entire human mind realizes truth; the Indian and the European mind meet in a common realization.

***

EINSTEIN: The word species is used in German for all human beings; as a matter of fact, even the apes and the frogs would belong to it. The problem is whether truth is independent of our consciousness.

TAGORE:  What we call truth lies in the rational harmony between the subjective and objective aspects of reality, both of which belong to the superpersonal man.

EINSTEIN: We do things with our mind, even in our everyday life, for which we are not responsible. The mind acknowledges realities outside of it, independent of it. For instance, nobody may be in this house, yet that table remains where it is.

TAGORE: Yes, it remains outside the individual mind, but not the universal mind. The table is that which is perceptible by some kind of consciousness we possess.

EINSTEIN: If nobody were in the house the table would exist all the same, but this is already illegitimate from your point of view, because we cannot explain what it means, that the table is there, independently of us. Our natural point of view in regard to the existence of truth apart from humanity cannot be explained or proved, but it is a belief which nobody can lack - —not even primitive beings. We attribute to truth a superhuman objectivity. It is indispensable for us - —this reality which is independent of our existence and our experience and our mind - though we cannot say what it means.

TAGORE:  In any case, if there be any truth absolutely unrelated to humanity, then for us it is absolutely non-existing.

EINSTEIN:  Then I am more religious than you are!

TAGORE: My religion is in the reconciliation of the superpersonal man, the universal spirit, in my own individual being.

----------


## Baptist

> Tagore është më i thjesht për ta kuptuar se edhe vet ai kërkon më tepër thjeshtësi.
> 
> Tek rasti konkret, piano apo violina shihet qart kjo, tingulli i violines nuk ndryshon, ndryshon vetëm ritmi, kurse tek pianoja është pak më e komplikuar dhe Tagore tregohet modest, thot: "sdi pse por me ngatërron pianoja".


(sa per evidence, se mund te jete edhe irelevante)
Ne ate bisede perdoret parabolle, analogji... por aty po diskutohen gjeresisht dy qendrimet kunderthenes qe ndane 'taborret' shkencore ne lidhje me natyen e gjithesise. A eshte natyra kontinuale apo diskrete. Me heret diksutohet edhe qeshtja e probabiliteit te zotit.

Por me ate fjali qe ke vecuar Tagore ben dy gjera: 
ne te paren i ben qefin Ajnshtajit dhe ne te dyten i ben qefin Ajshnshtajnit... 

_emocionalisht_
Ne te paren i ben qefin ajnshtajnit sepse ajnshtajni ishte mjeshter i violines dhe shume i dhene pas saj. 

_intelektualilsht_
Ne te dyten, se ajnshtajnit nuk i pelqente kuantika; i dukej teper e shkaperderdhur dhe e ngurte si piano me notat dhe kromat fikse, per dallim nga violina e cila ka kontinuitet te tingullit drejte ngjyes dhe notes pasuese dhe c'eshte me e rendesishmja ka vetem 4 tela, analog me 4 forcat fundamentale te natyres me ane te te cilave bashkvepron Universi. 

Besoj se Pratolini tha te njejten gje pak me shkurt.

----------


## xfiles

> JULY 14, 1930 ON THE NATURE OF REALITY
> 
> TAGORE: You have been busy, hunting down with mathematics, the two ancient entities, time and space, while I have been lecturing in this country on the eternal world of man, the universe of reality.
> 
> TAGORE: * Not isolated. The infinite personality of man comprehends the universe. There cannot be anything that cannot be subsumed by the human personality, and this proves that the truth of the universe is human truth.*
> 
> TAGORE: When our universe is in harmony with man, the eternal, we know it as truth, we feel it as beauty.
> 
> TAGORE:  ThE world is a human world - the scientific view of it is also that of the scientific man. Therefore, the world apart from us does not exist; it is a relative world, depending for its reality upon our consciousness. There is some standard of reason and enjoyment which gives it truth, the standard of the eternal man whose experiences are made possible through our experiences.
> ...


Si mos te jem plotesisht dakord me frazat e mrekullueshme te Tagores.
Ajo qe flet mbi Superpersonal Man, 100% e sakte. Konceptimi i tij mbi ekzistencen, te verteten, realitetin etj jane melodi per veshet e mi.

----------

